# Waiting for 100~400mm f/4~5.6 IS II.Who do know the actual day of its born?



## leecheeyee (Feb 25, 2012)

The current type is old which producted from 1998. Now, I have one lens 70-200mm. But it is diffcult to snipe. I wish I can add from 200~400mm. Balance the cost and demand, 100~400 f/4-5.6 is so much suitable for me. Who do know it accurate day to deploy in market?


----------



## Michael_pfh (Feb 25, 2012)

could be announced this year: 

http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/more-lens-suggestions-cr1/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 25, 2012)

No one (outside of Canon) knows. The latest info was a new patent on the lens. But, there was a 100-400 patent published a couple of years ago, too, with no resulting lens. 

If you want an xxx-400 zoom, get the current 100-400mm, it's an excellent lens. The 200-400 will be over $10K, assuming it's actually released - it's been announced as 'in development' but not yet even formally announced as a forthcoming lens, so it could easily be 1-2 years before its available (the 500/600 II lenses were announced in Aug 2010 and still aren't available!).


----------



## hoousi (Feb 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> No one (outside of Canon) knows. The latest info was a new patent on the lens. But, there was a 100-400 patent published a couple of years ago, too, with no resulting lens.
> 
> If you want an xxx-400 zoom, get the current 100-400mm, it's an excellent lens. The 200-400 will be over $10K, assuming it's actually released - it's been announced as 'in development' but not yet even formally announced as a forthcoming lens, so it could easily be 1-2 years before its available (the 500/600 II lenses were announced in Aug 2010 and still aren't available!).



My local cps/nps shop already has the 200-400 posted on his website, below is the thumbnail.
I don't know if the foot is just a placeholder, also his canon official links goes to the main page of canon switzerland. But I believe the 200-400 is in front of the door.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 25, 2012)

hoousi said:


> But I believe the 200-400 is in front of the door.



Maybe...but still, there has been no official announcement of the lens, at least not one that I can find. Do you have a link to one online? Does Canon Switzerland have a page about the lens?


----------



## hoousi (Feb 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> hoousi said:
> 
> 
> > But I believe the 200-400 is in front of the door.
> ...



Canon Switzerland has nothing about the lens, but the text on the online portal of the shop reads like a publicity text. Here's the link:
http://www.fotomarlin.ch/290/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 25, 2012)

leecheeyee said:


> The current type is old which producted from 1998. Now, I have one lens 70-200mm. But it is diffcult to snipe. I wish I can add from 200~400mm. Balance the cost and demand, 100~400 f/4-5.6 is so much suitable for me. Who do know it accurate day to deploy in market?



Rumors often do not actually happen. A new 100-400mm L has been discussed for many years. The cost of designing a new one that can outperform the existing one may be very high, so I'd just get the existing one and, if a new version shows up in the next few years, you can decide.

In order to keep the length short, Canon is using a rear focus design on the 70-300mm L, which will not accept a teleconverter. You might want to use one someday.


----------



## leecheeyee (Feb 26, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> No one (outside of Canon) knows. The latest info was a new patent on the lens. But, there was a 100-400 patent published a couple of years ago, too, with no resulting lens.
> 
> If you want an xxx-400 zoom, get the current 100-400mm, it's an excellent lens. The 200-400 will be over $10K, assuming it's actually released - it's been announced as 'in development' but not yet even formally announced as a forthcoming lens, so it could easily be 1-2 years before its available (the 500/600 II lenses were announced in Aug 2010 and still aren't available!).



Thank you. I agree your suggestion. The 200-400mm f/4 L is too expensive to accept. But the current 100-400mm is without anti-water. Specially, the IS function is only 2 level. So, it makes me have to wait the new one in future. So sad for it.


----------



## leecheeyee (Feb 26, 2012)

hoousi said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > No one (outside of Canon) knows. The latest info was a new patent on the lens. But, there was a 100-400 patent published a couple of years ago, too, with no resulting lens.
> ...



It is said that 200-400mm f/4 would be deployed in market very soon. If you are enough rich, you can own one.


----------



## leecheeyee (Feb 26, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> leecheeyee said:
> 
> 
> > The current type is old which producted from 1998. Now, I have one lens 70-200mm. But it is diffcult to snipe. I wish I can add from 200~400mm. Balance the cost and demand, 100~400 f/4-5.6 is so much suitable for me. Who do know it accurate day to deploy in market?
> ...



70-300mm L is not my choice. As I have 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II now.


----------

